# Beginner WA Snowboarder



## Olex (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, folks,

I have just recently started to snowboard (29y). After 7 sessions I can finally J-turn my way down a green. So far I have stuck to Snoqualmie since it's close by. Currently I am going crazy and go there 3-4 times a week.

Already had my first injury - a dumb fall on a bunny hill led to a sprained wrist on the second day. I wish my instructors taught me how to fall properly in the first 2 private lessons I had. Oh well. I hate bunny hills or any flats with a passion now.

Currently riding Arbor Roundhouse RX.


----------



## nmk (Mar 4, 2012)

Olex said:


> Hi, folks,
> 
> I have just recently started to snowboard (29y). After 7 sessions I can finally J-turn my way down a green. So far I have stuck to Snoqualmie since it's close by. Currently I am going crazy and go there 3-4 times a week.
> 
> ...


Welcome to snowboarding. Never too late to start and you probably won't go back to skis until you're in your 60's... I started when I was in the mid 30's, back then we used ski boots and the equipment sucked, so, yeah, how to fall was the first thing I was taught but in practice, when you are ready to go over, instinct takes over and the hands go down first... Make sure you have all the necessary body, wrist, elbow protection and a good helmet! 29 is not old but you don't recover like a 15 y.o.

Enjoy riding! :thumbsup:


----------

